# Zustellbestätigung



## stefanw (10. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

einer unserer Kunden bekommt eine E-Mail mit folgenden Inhalt, wenn eine E-Mail zugestellt wird

Reporting-MTA: dns; automatix.domain.tld
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 1DF2A2956025
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; info@absender.de.de
Arrival-Date: Mon, 10 Jan 2011 12:22:16 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; adresse@enmpfaenger.de
Original-Recipient: rfc822;adresse@enmpfaenger.de
Action: relayed
Status: 2.1.5
Remote-MTA: dns; mailin.rzone.de
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 250 2.1.5 OK mail delivered with id e0033dn0AB0J9G

Warum passiert das nur bei einer E-Mailadresse, wo kann ich das abschalten?

System ISPConfig 3

Danke

SW


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2011)

Ich denke nicht dass die von ISPConfig ist, habe sowas zumindest noch nie bei einem ispconfig server gesehen. Ich vermute mal dass der andere Mailserver die verschickt oder aber auslöst.


----------



## stefanw (10. Jan. 2011)

Ich glaube auch das das nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun hat. Aber rzone.de = Cronon - könnte strato sein, oder?


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von stefanw:


> Ich glaube auch das das nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun hat. Aber rzone.de = Cronon - könnte strato sein, oder?


ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Moestchen (10. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich vermute mal dass der andere Mailserver die verschickt oder aber auslöst.


Hat evtl. der User seine E-Mail per Outlook versandt und hat "Übermittlungsbestätigung anfordern" aktiviert?


----------

